# New to this



## bluewine (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello this is my first post so I'll just get right into it

I've had constant 24/7 derealisation since I had a panic attack two months ago.

Not sure what to do. I did some TRE exercises last week which really reconnected me to myself for a couple of days. I felt connected to my environment too, I felt some emotions. Like, I listened to music and I felt it. I cried. But after a couple days I fell right back into the fog. Right now it's super bad. I feel so out of it and there's so much pressure in my head.. it's like my brain is trying to push my consciousness back into myself but can't.. if that makes sense?

I started taking L-Theanine supplements after finding that green tea really chilled me out- but now neither seem to have that calming effect. I take Magnesium, Vitamin D and B12 too.

It's only been two months but I'm losing the will. It's so upsetting to not feel connected to my family. That's the hardest part.

The existential thoughts have subsided though.. I suppose that's a good thing. It's just the CONSTANT FOG-- like I'm dreaming. I can't connect. It's truly awful.

Any advice would be appreciated. I do find it impossible to take my mind off it though because of the visual differences.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey there bluewine,

Welcome to the forum!

You can find lots of advice usually in the recovery stories section.

But along the way to healing, it's important to keep up on things like hygiene, household chores, etc.

I'd also advise to find joy in the simple things, like a cup of coffee, a small talk conversation with a friend, family, and so on.

Also know that if your loved ones or even strangers knew what you are going through that they would be really proud of you, and astounded how strong we are.

And, though you feel disconnected from your people, and if that bothers you, then deep down you do still care and love them, this is a just a temporary condition.


----------

